

Pay $900 a month to live in a tent near Google - jefflinwood
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Want-a-shorter-commute-Pay-900-to-live-in-a-6349066.php

======
samstave
Back during the first dot-com bust, people were renting out sheds in back
yards and occupancy was at ~100%. We are in a bubble.

